# Unknown (Title)



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Ok so we have something at the church today a Play for the youth, And there' this young lady wont let me take a picture of her. but i got one AT LAST I'm happy  Sorry for the picture its to dark








[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's a beautifully portrayed pic mraccryu, snapped at just the perfect time. It's a pity about the 'red-eye', but that can be 'mended' in a good photo-editor - What camera do you use?


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Well composed!!!!


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

WereBo said:


> That's a beautifully portrayed pic mraccryu, snapped at just the perfect time. It's a pity about the 'red-eye', but that can be 'mended' in a good photo-editor - What camera do you use?


Well I forgot to turn of the Red eye thingy in my old Photosmart 945

thanks


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Dori1960 said:


> Well composed!!!!


thank you 

wish you a happy Christmas


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Happy Christmas to you as well!!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Merry Xmas Everybody .. seems strange to think it's only a few days away .. :wave:


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

Men! Christmas is a Few day away time so fast
Happy Christmas Everyone


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A belated happy Midwinter Solstice (We start heading towards Spring now :grin and a very happy Christmas to everyone


----------

